# Hybrid Poplar



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Question:

Is there an appreciable difference (wood value/use) between the fast growth Poplar Hybrid and it's standard cousin?? I was given 20 Dead standing hybrids today and was wondering if they will yeild usable lumber or simply firewood, which is always welcome??:shifty:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have no personal experience milling them. I have seen the lumber marketed (cheap) though so I assume it is a viable candidate for making lumber from, even if it is lower grade. I would just say the wood is not as strong and slower growing trees, I don't see how it possibly could be. The hybrids I have seen are very limby, meaning knotty lumber and small in diameter too. Most of them around here are split for firewood.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

One thing I have noticed is that I eventually find a use for wood of any grade and in any condition. I do have a few logs that rotted and is buggy that I burned, but even those the wife says could make some good mulch next time. 

I have a whole whack of case hardened live oak that is otherwise knockout gorgeous. We are making everything from spline-making jigs with them to panels in walnut framed doors for our bathroom vanity. 

We also make sample splines with them and it makes great pen blanks. Not suggesting any of these uses are suitable for your poplar, just saying if you can process that stuff and have a place to store it, guarantee you'll find a use for it one day. Sounds like to me it would make great interior paneling at least.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Tejas:
All great suggestions, my concern is I'll spend the time and resources including a couple of blades only to find out I should have used the hand held wood slicer! The one thing I do need is stickers, once I start I may find thats what there good for.

Thanks; You and Daren always have good advice and insight!


----------

